# Lydia, after the ball



## AndyfromVienna (Dec 26, 2020)

this is my niece Lydia. I had her wear a renaissance dress and a Venetian mask as if she was just returning from a Viennese ball in the morning. the painting was done in tempera grassa and oils on canvas.


----------

